# PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition V2: Phenom II X4 965 + Radeon HD 6870 + 1.000-GB-HDD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition V2: Phenom II X4 965 + Radeon HD 6870 + 1.000-GB-HDD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition V2: Phenom II X4 965 + Radeon HD 6870 + 1.000-GB-HDD [Anzeige]


----------



## Sauerland (7. April 2012)

Na ja wie immer gibt es auch hier was zu nörgel und diesmal sogar von mir.

Stimmen die Bilder mit dem Auslieferungs Zustand überein, dann darf man wohl sagen das da einiges im argen liegt.

Ersten hat der PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-xxx zwar im Namen eine trügerische Bezeichung namens SSD, nur verbaut wurde keine.

Zweitens wurde hier wie im Bild zu sehen, wohl ein Sharkoon Netzteil verbaut (nichts gegen das Netzteil, aber preislich dann 7,-€ günstiger), und nicht das vielleicht etwas bessere OCZ wie im Angebot beschrieben.

Sorry, aber ich käme mir da schon veralbert vor.


Gruß


----------



## slimkd (2. September 2012)

nicht nur in der bezeichnung, auch im text:


> Mit dem neuen PCGH-Gaming-PC haben wir einen voll spieletauglichen PC  konfiguriert, der trotz SSD ein besonders gutes  Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet.



find das ein wenig fragwürdig


----------



## Julian1303 (30. September 2012)

Hehe, klingt etwas antik und angestaubt, eher Resteverwertung. Solch Teil in ähnlicher Konfig benutze ich seit gut 2 Jahren als HTPC, nur x4 955 + Sapphire HD 6870 Referenzdesign, SSD + HDD. Aber Spieletauglich für Full HD isser. Rennspiele und selbst Crysis (war nen test) laufen ohne Ruckler.


----------



## FKY2000 (1. Oktober 2012)

Das SSD in der Namensgebung ist absolut irreführend und täuschend...das muss weg...

Was ich mich überdies frage: 
Warum werden in den "kleinen" Rechnern, die unter absoluten Lastbedingungen mal gerade 200W oder weniger ziehen 500/550W Netzteile verbaut...ist doch absoluter Quatsch...lieber ein kleines aber dafür ein Markennetzteil a la Be Quiet Pure Power 400/430W (maximal!).
PCGH Komplett-PCs suggerieren doch eine kompetente und passgenaue Konfiguration...oder?


----------



## Bleistein (20. Januar 2013)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> ...die unter absoluten Lastbedingungen mal gerade 200W oder weniger ziehen...



Errrmm.. die 6870 zieht doch schon 300W unter Last!


----------



## Trefoil80 (20. Januar 2013)

Errrmm...nein.

Wo hast Du das denn her? Die 300 Watt beziehen sich auf das gesamte System. Mal richtig lesen, den Test...


----------



## fire2002de (20. Januar 2013)

so was bei pcgh, mal bitte abändern. wir sind ja hier nicht bei der Bild!


----------



## Noctua (20. Januar 2013)

Bleistein schrieb:


> Errrmm.. die 6870 zieht doch schon 300W unter Last!


In der Theorie vielleicht. Aber zu BFBC2-Zeiten hatte ich einen PII X4 955 (125W-Version) samt 6950 mit einem 480W Netzteil betrieben und selbst unter Last hat das System das Netzteil nicht ausgereizt. Und heute kommt mein i7 + 670 kaum über 300W unter Last.


----------

